# Congratulations Ken W



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Congratulations to Ken W. This morning at 6:00 he became a Grandpa!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats grampa!!!! I hope all is well.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Congrats Ken.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks...and it's a boy...after 3 daughters that don't hunt...maybe there's some hope.I already have camo pj's for him.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Congrates! After 3 daughters I now have one Grandson who is now 2. It gives one an excuse to purchase more guns. I have bought 3 in the last 2 years. Have fun shopping!!!!!!!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

:beer: :beer: 
CONGRATS Ken!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats Ken!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:jammin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats Ken! Time to get your grandchild a baby-sized cheesehead!! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Congrats Ken - another Vikings fan enters the world!


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Congratulations Ken!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats, Ken!! Perhaps you will have a new hunting partner to train in, here, in a few years? :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ken's grandson (Eli) weighed 9 lbs. 6 oz.! I told him that Eli will probably carry his own suitcase home from the hospital and be ready to drag a deer by next week!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry R&I...Eli's mom and dad are both big Viking fans.They go to Mankato every summer for training camp.

Shu got me some tickets for the Jacksonville game.They went with us.They sat right in the corner of the endzone where Kevin Williams returned the TD at the end of the game...He almost jumped into her lap.She was so excited they thought she would have the baby right there. :lol:

They live in Rochester.So he can only be a ND resident until he's 16.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats Ken!!!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

Grandpa Ken you'll never live it down


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

congrats ken
Is this the 1st time you became grandpa?or do you have other grandchildren?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Congrats


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

What an honor to be called Grandpa!! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations Ken!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates Ken!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

grizzly...he's the first one.


----------

